
Terahertz breakthrough could make satellite as fast as fiber - hitr
http://www.zdnet.com/article/superfast-broadband-everywhere-terahertz-breakthrough-could-make-satellite-as-fast-as-fiber/
======
upofadown
An interesting breakthrough, but satellite tends to be limited by available
downlink power (solar cells) and/or antenna size/complexity.

~~~
danjoc
"The breakthrough could allow for far faster speeds for in-flight network
connections, faster downloads to mobile devices, and ultrafast wireless links
between base stations."

It's not only for satellites, despite what the title says.

------
BuffaloBagel
speed != bandwidth

